

Show HN: Budbak – Content Matters, Not the Source - amarjeet
http://budbak.me/

======
amarjeet
“Content Matters, Not the Source”. This is the fundamental philosophy of this
initiative. This initiative is a result of my observation on two points: 1)
People judge a writeup based on the author’s professional or personal
background, and 2) Similar or better content of an ordinary individual or
organization are ignored. Based on above two point arguments, I decided to run
this experiment of presenting content with anonymous sources to everyone and
see how readers respond.

